# Cherry Tree problem .... (i think!)



## eric_m (May 4, 2008)

This tree was planted about 2 years ago. It is larger than it was when it was planted.....and it was planted by a professional landscaper, and came from a reputable nursery.

Last fall, I noticed what appeared to be some kind of fungus on the trunk and some of the bigger branches. This spring, it seems to have gotten worse. I got some kind of fungicide spray from the local hardware store.....a milky white liquid that you mix with water and spray on the branches and leaves. I gave it 2 applications in the fall.....but has not done anything yet.

I am not even sure if this is a problem - or if it is a natural "coating" for a cherry tree....my gut tells me this is something undesirable.

Can anyone confirm this is indeed some kind of disease (or not)- and if so, recommend a treatment? This is a "memorial" tree, planted in memory of a deceased relative, and we would rather not loose it. Thanks in advance...

http://img120.imageshack.us/img120/3060/dsc05471en1.jpg
http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/2313/dsc05472zp6.jpg
http://img120.imageshack.us/img120/2773/dsc05473br2.jpg
http://img516.imageshack.us/img516/4631/dsc05474eu4.jpg
http://img516.imageshack.us/img516/6227/dsc05475ad6.jpg
http://img516.imageshack.us/img516/2707/dsc05476dt4.jpg


----------



## eric_m (May 4, 2008)

TreeCo said:


> Your cherry tree has 'scale' and it is treatable.




Thanks! actually, I did a tad more research after this post....and I am thinking it is "San Jose Scale" possibly?

http://hgic.clemson.edu/factsheets/graphics/2001/5109044_san_jose_scale.jpg

Treatment seems to be application of a "dormant oil" - anyone know what that is?


----------



## BC WetCoast (May 7, 2008)

eric_m said:


> Thanks! actually, I did a tad more research after this post....and I am thinking it is "San Jose Scale" possibly?
> 
> http://hgic.clemson.edu/factsheets/graphics/2001/5109044_san_jose_scale.jpg
> 
> Treatment seems to be application of a "dormant oil" - anyone know what that is?



Dormant oil is a highly refined mineral oil that is sprayed when the trees are dormant. The oil coats the scale (which are tiny insects covered with a protective 'scale' or shell) and suffocates them. 

Dormant oil can't be sprayed after the buds have burst because it will cause damage to the leaves.

Soap can be used as a treatment if you catch the insect when it is in the crawler stage and moving outside the shell. Go a google search for scale treatmetn and you will find expected dates for the crawler phase.


----------



## Urban Forester (May 7, 2008)

I spray oil up to 80 degrees w/o damage. The USR (Unsulfonated Residue) level is what's important when choosing oil. We use Petro Canada's Pure Spray in most temp ranges and at rates of 2 to 3% and have had no problems. Also killin' scale can be tricky if your going after adults. It's much better to treat the crawler stage (young) when they hatch. Check your area for hatchout times through your county extension service. When they are young, they are "exposed" and MUCH more suseptiblte to treatment.


----------

